# Dogs afraid of thunder, fireworks etc.



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Bella is also afraid of thunder storms, lightning & fireworks. She's 4. Everything I read indicates not to over do the attention, so as not to reward the scared behavior. We try to keep her calm, & let her know everything is OK. We tell her it's OK, & just lay down.

I have never heard of those products, thanks for posting.

Mike D


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I had never heard of them either. We generally would put the thundershirt on Jack and let him go to the closet. With the thundershirt he would just lie in there and quietly whine and we would do our best to ignore him. Without the thundershirt he would howl and pace rapidly in circles. It's tough to ignore that at 4 AM
I am normally very skeptical of products such as this and I admit, I was astonished that it seemed to help Jack. Whether it will work for anyone else's dog I can't say but for $10 it's probably worth try.


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

I just today spoke with a fellow who owns a hunting store, and I asked him about dogs and fireworks, as he trains hunting dogs that have to accept gunfire. Anyway, he told me that even hunting dogs can go crazy with fireworks. His suggesting was to keep the dog in an inner room of your house. He also said that he you banged kitchen pans together while the dog is eating it will help them to learn that sharp sounds are associated with good things like food. He said don't use treats, just do it some of the time while they are eating. I don't know if he knows his stuff or not, but that is what he told me. I have a new dog coming to live with us in a weeks or so, and a week later there will be a huge fireworks display about 300 yards from our front door. I also read that if you play music it helps. I think I'll pass on the pans, but try the inside with music and/or TV. He said TV helps too.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know that his technique would work with my dog, Jack. He is a rescue who had been very badly abused. We were told by his foster mom when we got him that his previous owner (he was rescued by an animal control officer due to the abuse and his prior owner charged with animal cruelty) had, among other things upon discovering Jack was gun shy, tied him to a tree and fired a few dozen rounds at the tree Jack was tied to. I suspect this treatment accounts for my dogs fear of thunder and fireworks and in his case banging pans together would probably undo 2 years of very hard work and incredible progress for Jack. Personally I think I would get my training advice elsewhere as I am not in favor of deliberately frightening or startling an animal to "train" it.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

We started with a cap pistol for our gun dog Ranger [English pointer] while he was eating. Then we used a .22 pistol. He would look around, but he never flinched. We finally worked up to a 12 gauge shotgun. I'll always remember his first hunt. We went with a friend that had a new German shorthair. At the first shot, Ranger held his point while the shorthair bolted for the pickup.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

With all due respect to the two previous posters I had posted this thead to tell people who have dogs who are already afraid of thunder, gunshots, fireworks, etc. about a product I had discovered. If you had read my original post you would have seen that one of my dogs is a rescue who had been badly abused. He was beaten by his previous owner on a regular basis with a 2X4 and had been tied to a tree on a short rope while the previous owner fired several dozen rounds at the tree the dog was tied to. When he was arrested on charges of animal cruelty his explanation was that the dog was gun shy and he was "helping" him get over it. The judge apparently found this a less than helpful method of training and the previous owner of my dog was convicted of animal cruelty.
My dog, Jack, and a number of other dogs whose owners are members of GRF have dogs who are afraid of various types of loud noises for whatever reason. My post was intended to offer them a product which I had never heard of previously but which worked and helped my dog. I have spent 2 very long years working with my dog, Jack, to help him overcome his fears. When we first got him he was afraid of all people, loud voices, loud noises. He had been abused. For me to have tried to train him to be unafraid of loud noises by banging pans together, firing a cap gun and eventually a .22 pistol near Jack would not have helped him. He was ALREADY deathly afraid of gun shots. All he knew of them was based on his pervious experience of being tied to a tree and having shots fired at that tree. This must have been frightening beyond words for him. 

For those who already have a dog afraid of loud noises and have a dog that cowers in fear during a thunderstorm or fireworks the advice you offer is probably not helpful. Something has happened to make our dogs fearful. I am fortunate to know what occurred to make Jack the way he is. Other people are not so fortunate. To suggest using loud noises to desensitized a dog already afraid of fireworks or thunder or gunshots is not helpful and would be similar to offering a veteran with PTSD therapy in a room with continous gunshots, bomb blasts and scenes of mayhem. The damage that would potentially arise from this treatment would far outweigh any benefit. So, while this may be the method you choose to use to train your gun dogs it is not a method which I would ever use with a dog ALREADY afraid of loud noises and I would be extremely surpised to see any reputable trainer recommend it for a dog which is already fearful of loud noises as my dog is.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the dogs abuse history....really sad. Hopefully some owners will find the calming products helpful.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

As Mom to a very sound sensitive dog, (thunderstorms, fireworks, loud sudden noises, hammering during construction, etc.) this is something that really needs to be taken seriously. Their fears are very real to them and may worsen as they get older, so in all 'fairness' we should do what we can to help them cope, and carefully work with them to make their lives easier for them. Thank you G-bear for sharing your success with this product, I hadn't heard of it, though I have tried other remedies (Rescue Remedy, DAP, thundershirt) alone or in combinations, with some varied success to help my terrified girl. I absolutely do comfort her, I want her to know to come to me, to trust me to help her feel safe when she is afraid, rather than hitting panic mode and blindly fleeing, and perhaps getting lost. I pet her, talk to her, allow her to snuggle up close if that is what she wants to do. You cannot 'reinforce' fear by providing comfort and security for your dog.

You Can?t Reinforce Fear; Dogs and Thunderstorms

We need to be careful about using startling sounds with our dogs, 

Once again G-bear 'THANK YOU! very much for sharing your success with Jack with us, it is wonderful that you have found something that helps him. With storm season on the horizon, I will be getting some to try out with my girl.

Bless your heart for giving Jack the home and the life he deserves.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

G-Bear : I'm glad you posted your observation of Jack's reaction after using the Sentry Calming ointment. I had seen the Sentry dog diffuser a while back when my vet had recommended the Feliway Calming Diffuser for my cat. I was skeptical about the cat diffuser at first, but it seemed to help with her anxiety. I think the Sentry product and the Feliway product operate on the same principle: cat and dog pheromones. With the diffuser, the vet suggested that we put it in the room she spends the most time in. The ointment is a great idea since it stays with Jack wherever he is. I'm not sure at the time if Feliway made an ointment for cats.

I will be interested if it continues to help Jack and also with fireworks. Chance gets a little edgy with thunderstorms since he's older.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Well the verdict is in. We are at our lake house. During the entire 4th of July weekend there are parties on the lake and fireworks to go with them. Different house and a different fireworks display each night. The current display is next door to us. While next door here means a couple of acres away it is still quite loud. Below is a photo of Jack taken moments ago during the fireworks. Without the ointment Jack would be pacing and howling. If we had a thundershirt on him he would be hiding in the closet. No thundershirt, just the ointment on his nose. The camera flash woke him up. He's back to sleep again now...on our bed. Lol. Not sure where we get to sleep tonight


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I think I should put some of that ointment on my nose.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

G-Bear, thanks for posting the info about the Sentry Good behavior ointment and the picture of your boy doing so well with it.

I am going to give it a try with my boy, unfortunately there's no place in the area that carries it and I am going to have to order it online and won't be able to get it before the fireworks start going off, actually they started last night. 

I live in a tourist area and there's not much here except Surf shops and beach stores.....


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll have to get some for my FIL's dog as he's afraid of storms and fireworks. Bentley was nervous last night when people were setting them off so I guess he'll get some too.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

How long does it last?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Think I'm going to try this out for Charlie as well. Fireworks have been going since last night. We always make sure to be here for 4th of July weekend for him.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The ointment that I put on Jack's nose (Sentry good behavior ointment) seems to last for about an hour and then I reapply it if needed. I noticed that the first time that I put it on I put just a tiny amount on his nose and, while it worked somewhat, he was still a bit nervous. The next time I used it (last night during fireworks) I put quite a bit more on his nose (mainly because I accidentally squeezed the tube too hard and a lot came out and I didn't really know what else to do with all of the ointment on my hand) and it seemed to work better. Jack likes to lick his nose while it is on so that is why I have to reapply it. Although it does seem to be absorbed into his skin. As for the calming spray...I really can't say if that works. I did spray a "short burst", as the directions said to do, on Jack's pillow at home but he didn't go to his pillow during the storm so I don't know if the spray works or not. 
We've had firecracker going off here all day and I was staining the deck when they began and could not get to Jack right away. He went guano crazy as usual. Finally got to him to put the ointment on and he calmed down. It took about 10 minutes for him to settle down. The stuff seems to work better if it is already on the dogs nose before the loud noises began. I can't even begin to tell you how glad I am that I stumbled on this product. I really, really hope it works for all of you! We've had intermittent firecrackers here for the last hour. Just took the picture below of Jack. He's pretty relaxed, I'd say


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sandy, I purchased it at PetSmart. I looked to see if they sold it online. It says it is only sold in stores. I tried to find it on Drs foster & Smith and they don't seem to carry it, nor does Chewy.Com from what I have seen. I am wondering if it is a new product and that is why it is not yet available online? I am posting a picture of the packaging so you can see what it looks like. I took this off of the Petsmart website.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I have spent many a long night consoling a trembling and upset KC during fireworks and thunder storms. I am lucky that Dakota has shown no such sensitivity to them. One of the things I got him used to as a puppy was being around loud motorcycles. I think we had bike week here right after I got him. These things are loud and they pop and they make the ground tremble. I hope he doesn't get sensitive to these things. So far so good. I saw this on the Internet and made me think of this thread.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

G-Bear, thank you! 

I was looking around for it online, ValleyVet carries it-

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=0ab80111-cb69-4382-8160-3de0684584f0

My current boy has always been afraid of gun shots and fireworks since I adopted him. 
He was turned into the shelter as a stray-he goes into flight mode if he's outside, inside he hides, usually in the bathtub or shower. Regular storms he can handle, he's afraid of the big ones with loud thunder and lightning. Should we have a hurricane this year, this would certainly help. 

My Bridge boy wasn't afraid of storms or fireworks when he was younger, as he got into his upper teens he became afraid of them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. I even checked on amazon and its not there. Think I will be making a trip to Petsmart today ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Unfortunately the ointment doesn't seem to be available up here, (that I can locate online) but I will try the collar and/or the spray and see if it helps my girl, Kaya. Though she has always been timid by nature her storm phobia began to manifest about 3 years ago, at about 5 years of age, (wide eyed, stress panting and trembling, seeking comfort by snuggling close). 

It should be noted that some remedies (Rescue Remedy, DAP, Thera-bite Mellows) have a 'cumulative' affect, work best if they are dosed/and redosed/used in the hours prior to the arrival of the storm, or fear inducing event, before the dog has become anxious/stressed, the goal is to help a calm dog remain calm, but even if the pre-dosing opportunity is missed, they can be calming for some dogs when given during and after the 'event'. For some dogs the 'thundershirt' may require prior 'conditioning' (creating a positive association with it) before using it during thunderstorms/events so that they are comfortable wearing it, and so that the appearance of it, and having it put on, does not become a 'predictor'/associated with the approach, of a storm/ stressful event.
Not every 'remedy' works for every dog, but working to find what works for each of our dogs, to help them cope and make their lives easier, is the least we can do for them.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Panama Rob said:


> I have spent many a long night consoling a trembling and upset KC during fireworks and thunder storms. I am lucky that Dakota has shown no such sensitivity to them. One of the things I got him used to as a puppy was being around loud motorcycles. I think we had bike week here right after I got him. These things are loud and they pop and they make the ground tremble. I hope he doesn't get sensitive to these things. So far so good. I saw this on the Internet and made me think of this thread.
> 
> View attachment 661833


Thanks for the picture. I am really tempted to print t it off and attach it to the door of the rental lake home down the road where the tourists felt the need to set off fireworks until 4 this morning (when the sun began to rise)...of course I kinda think the locals around here may handle that in their own special way as those sorts of shenanigans aren't well tolerated by them sigh. It really does make me wonder what on earth some people are thinking!


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

"It really does make me wonder what on earth some people are thinking!"

Try taking your family camping in California. Like a mix of NASCAR, medical marijuana convention and loud voices.....all night. My dogs slept just fine though, go figure.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

GoldenFocus said:


> "It really does make me wonder what on earth some people are thinking!"
> 
> Try taking your family camping in California. Like a mix of NASCAR, medical marijuana convention and loud voices.....all night. My dogs slept just fine though, go figure.


Um.....I think I will pass on that. Used to go camping years ago and met some pretty....interesting people. These days age has convinced me I prefer a pillow top mattress and I am afraid my idea of roughing it is a hotel with less than 4 stars. Lol. Fortunately the craziness here will be over by tomorrow. The big boat parade just finished and the fireworks over the lake will be at 10 tonight. The annual lake rowdy party will go on until about 1 AM. Then most of the non year round people and tourists will head home and by tomorrow it will be the quiet and serene place that we, and the dogs, love The 4th of July is awfully hard for some dogs (and people, too) and I just wish that people would be a bit more considerate of others.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just bought the last bottle at Petsmart today. Cashier said it's been flying off the display rack. Will let you know how Charlie does tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Bottle? Did you buy the spray? I got the spray and the ointment. I used the spray as directed on Jack's pillow the first day but he didn't go to his pillow that day so I don't know how it works. Have read reviews saying it works really well though. I've been using the ointment which is in a tube. That has been working for us. I really hope this helps your sweet boy Charlie tonight! Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So I have to give a mixed review for Charlie. He did fine for the first few intermittent firecrackers, but was in the basement before the real fireworks started. He's not panting (but he wasn't last night either). The directions say apply as needed, but I stopped at the 3rd application.

ETA - I bought the ointment in the tube. He's not terrible, but I was hoping he'd be able to stay upstairs with us...I'll try again tomorrow as that's when the real show will start for all the villages around me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

From what I have seen and read with additional applications and over time it is supposed to work better. First time I used it Jack did ok, not great but it was an improvement. His behavior has improved with each application. I think it might be a cumulative effect? Not sure. I am glad it is helping Charlie at least a little bit. Hopefully it will work even better with time.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

This is for the field golden group. Lol. I was worried how Dakota would fare with the fireworks. We have been playing a game and he has been chasing soap bubbles all over the living room. He is handling the fireworks noise great.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am hearing a lot of good reviews on SILEO. Chloe could care less about storms or firecrackers but she won't go outside tonight because they are going off like crazy.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

SILEO is relatively new on the market, do your research before considering using this or any medication with your dog.

https://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailym...cc85-cd1e-4edc-b933-51bdbd1d8b64&type=display


On another note, as I was unable to get the Sentry calming products at the PetSmart store I opted for 'Thundershirt Spray' for a Calmer Dog. Our weather was unsettled yesterday, very windy, thunder clouds rolling around, which typically triggers anxious behaviors, panting, pacing, unable to settle, in my girl Kaya. I applied the spray to her collar, let it dry for 5 minutes or so and then put her collar on her, within a half hour she was settled/relaxed and slept through the whole event. Though this was a mild weather event for her, and it worked well, will have to wait and see what the future holds, and hope that it continues to work for her.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/SportingDo...0359.139893912701785/1224330894258076/?type=3


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

We had the most amazing experience with Jack last night. He's been doing really well with the fireworks, loud noises, etc since we have used the ointment. Last night my husband had Jack out on a leash for his potty break when the annual lake fireworks began. Jack did not react at all. In fact my husband walked with Jack down to the dock where they stood and watched the fireworks over the lake. He said Jack looked up at the sky with the strangest expression on his face. Almost as if he had just realized, "Oh. So THAT'S what has been making all the racket". We've had Jack since January 2014. This weekend is the first time he has been able to see fireworks. Other years he has hiden in the closet. We are so pleased and I really, really hope others have as much luck with the ointment as we have had I am just so happy for this big old sloppy dog of mine!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's terrific about Jack. We had some success today with it. Charlie still went to basement but was able to take treats and appeared to be more resting than still/resigned if you know what I mean by the difference,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I do know what you mean. Hopefully the ointment will continue to help Charlie. A sweet boy like Charlie should not have to go through that sort of fear. I know how frightened Charlie can be having read your posts where he has hiden in the shower. You are such a good mom to help him through this fear. The reviews I saw said that the ointment will be more effective as it is used for more events. Jack was able to calmly watch fireworks after 4 days of using the ointment. And these were real fireworks-- one of our neighbors hires a professional company which puts on a display that is similar to the one put on by the suburb I live in. The fireworks were done about 1/2 mile from our house. I applied the ointment about 4 times each day as it was absorbed/licked off after about 2 hours with Jack. I am still amazed Jack was able to watch fireworks. I was so skeptical about that ointment when I bought it last week. We will see how it works tomorrow as it sounds like we will make our trip home in severe storms!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wonderful to hear that the Sentry ointment is working for Jack and Charlie! Sounds like 'life' has gotten just a little bit easier for them.
Hope your trip home goes well for Jack. 

We had a pretty good thunderstorm roll through last night, wind, heavy rain, lightning close by. I had sprayed her collar a couple of times during the day knowing a storm was pending, and again, as it approached a few hours later, I also gave her a half dose of Thera-bites Mellows once the storm began (just in case). She was very relaxed, slept pretty much through the storm on the kitchen floor, became more 'alert' with the louder cracks of lightning, then settled again. I am thrilled for her that I have found a way to help her to have at least some peace during events that terrify her.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So glad to read that Charlie and Jack did ok this year! That's really great, you must feel cautiously relieved.


My bridge girl Flirty was so afraid of fireworks and eventually thunder. The Thundershirt helped at first but eventually not even that worked. Someone had given me a lavender calming liquid to put on the tips of her ears and lo and behold it worked. So if you find something that works, stick with it, that's my advice!


Mandy, our ten month old, did fine yesterday, and we live in an area where my crazy neighbors shoot stuff off all day long. Phew!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am really glad to hear that other dogs are doing better with fireworks and loud noises. We also have issues with Jack riding in the car. He's not horrible but he will whine a fair amount (and reaching to the backseat where he is harnessed to pet him and remind him he is ok is not always easy to do) so today I decided to try the calming ointment on our trip home from our lake place. Since I was also concerned we would run onto bad storms I figured it may be necessary
No storms. The calming ointment helped a bit but he still whined -- just not quite as much. Anyone know what may help with fear of car rides? He doesn't go guano crazy just whines softly as if he is trying to comfort himself. Poor boy.


----------



## Bellathegardeninggolden (Jul 5, 2016)

My dog sleeps right through fireworks. Year round you can noise conditioning. Record fireworks or like noises. Download them play them low level for your dog and work the noise level over days...weeks depending on progress and it will help your dog through it. Worse thing you could do it baby it. You will only reinforce the fear. This technique works with disbaled humans as well. Good luck


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I used the Sentry calming ointment on both Bentley and Buddy. Buddy is the one with the big fears of loud noises. Storms get him upset. He lets me know when one is coming. Bentley hasn't been fearful of storms or fireworks in the past but he was showing signs this year when the early random ones went off and we were outside. 
I have to believe the ointment made a difference. Buddy is typically panting and pacing and whining but none of that happened. All dogs settled in and slept. I'm glad it was suggested and I'll have to try it out when the storms hit for Buddy. 
Chase is only 6 mos and I swear puppies aren't afraid of anything. At least that's how it's always been here. Bentley wasn't afraid as a puppy and then one day it hit.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So glad the ointment worked for you! I used it last night during severe storms. Jack slept through them! I'm going to have to buy a case of this stuff


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*G Bear*

G Bear:

Thanks so much for writing about the Sentry diffuser. I'm going to pass on the info to a friend of mine that has two Goldens, one that is deathly afraid of thunderstorms.

God Bless you for rescuing Jack!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We had severe thunder storms hit this morning. Charlie wanted to sleep downstairs last night (lately that's been his favorite) and by the time I woke up enough to realize what was happening he was already in full blown panic mode. I tried the ointment on him, but he was too worked up at that point. I pulled out all the works this morning (ointment, clomicalm - which he wouldn't eat his food to take it, thundershirt, through a dogs ears). He was just a big mess (scratching at my hardwood floors, panting, drooling, shaking violently). It's the worst I've seen him in a long, long time. I think the key to using the ointment is before things get to this stage. Daycare was going to let him be in an insulated inside room with no windows until he felt ready to come out this morning. It's sunny now so I'm sure he's playing with the other dogs, but it was a very rough morning.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Aw Jenn I am so sorry Charlie had a rough morning. Yes, I agree the key is to put the ointment on before the storms, fireworks or whatever. I have noticed it doesn't help Jack as much if I wait. I guess I will have to stay sky aware from now on with my boy Jack and make sure I have the ointment easily accessible. I hope Charlie recovers ok from his awful morning...and that you do also. I know how much you worry about him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So I used this again when I took Charlie to see the cardiologist for his annual checkup on his heart. He did so well! I couldn't believe it. He was nervous, but was willing to take treats when we were there and was asking for pets from the vet(s); not trying to hide or turn away from them. I had pulled out all the ammunition; Duke also had an appointment so was there, had special treats, the ointment and anixtane. Plus his favorite plush toy. 

And the cardiologist gave him a great report. She does not think there is a problem and we do not need to come back. We now have 2 years of baseline data if he develops any symptoms in the future. She said his heart seems slightly smaller than last year (if I heard her correctly)....it was a good day.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Jenn, I am so happy to hear Charlie did well at the vet today and even happier to hear that the cardiologist gave him a good report! This makes my day. Please give Charlie a big hug from me!:grin2:


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Well my verdict on the calming ointment is officially in.... last night we took a direct hit from either a small tornado or a very strong (over 90 mph) down burst wind. Trees down, our storm door was sucked away from the door frame and blown away (beats me where it went-we can't find it), the dock panels which were underwater prior to this were blown away. You get the idea. It was an intense storm with lots of wind, thunder and lightning. The sort of storm that would have had Jack crazy with fear a month ago. I knew the storms were coming and put the ointment of Jack's nose before we went to bed. He fell asleep. Jack woke, reluctantly, when we took the dogs to the basement and then curled up and slept in the shower until the storm ended. Yup. It works. And given the mess that storm made the fact that Jack slept thru it is VERY impressive!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so so glad that it worked for Jack! It must be such a relief!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's awesome! Glad you are all ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

It really has me wondering what the ingredients are with the "Sentry Good Behavior Calming Ointment", and why and how it works. I really don't like to give my dogs any kind of drugs or quick-fix medications, if they are not absolutely needed, and vet approved for better health. My two GRs just freak out and go crazy when we have our infrequent SoCal lightening and thunder storms, AND during the 4th of July and New Years Eve sounds of celebration. We need to try something to help these otherwise mellow doggies..


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

fishmounter said:


> It really has me wondering what the ingredients are with the "Sentry Good Behavior Calming Ointment", and why and how it works. I really don't like to give my dogs any kind of drugs or quick-fix medications, if they are not absolutely needed, and vet approved for better health. My two GRs just freak out and go crazy when we have our infrequent SoCal lightening and thunder storms, AND during the 4th of July and New Years Eve sounds of celebration. We need to try something to help these otherwise mellow doggies..




I had limited success with it, but some members found it to be helpful. I had better success with CBD oil. But I also worked with a veterinary behaviorist and put my 6 year old on Rx (Clomicalm) as well. It had gotten to a point where drywall and carpet were being destroyed (as well as hurting himself). If your dogs are going crazy with sounds, it may be worth talking to your vet about options. Fear tends to build in pets. If it's infrequent, it may be that you can get by with something that you only need during the situation. Here in Illinois, thunderstorms and fireworks happen multiple times per week and my boy was spending most of March - October in a panic (pacing, panting, drooling and clawing at carpet and drywall).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I got these from Amazon last year before Hurricane Florence hit my area for my boy. 
They did a great job keeping him calm, he slept throughout the storm and it lasted several hours. I was also able to get him outside to potty in between the rain bans. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H9Y6J90/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jellybeans (Nov 12, 2018)

I have a Thunder Shirt for my dachshund when the weather is bad. They come in larger sizes as well. It helps him quite a bit. I found it on Amazon. Maybe it will work for your dogs?


----------



## littlehouse (Sep 19, 2018)

The idea of ignoring dogs who have anxiety caused by loud noises, such as fireworks and thunder, is being refuted by reputable behaviorists because you cannot reinforce an emotion, only a behavior. Here are two links to read more about this:
https://www.patriciamcconnell.com/t...ou-cant-reinforce-fear-dogs-and-thunderstorms and https://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/reinforcing-fear-ii-thunder-phobia-iii


----------

